# [OT] Umstieg zu x.org

## slick

x.org ist ja anscheinend momentan DAS Thema. Lohn der Umstieg und/oder gibts Probleme? Erfahrungen?

----------

## schally

Ich war bis jetzt auch zu faul werd ich aber bald machen denn anscheinend lässt sich mein nvidia-problem sonst nicht lösen...

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Also ich hatte es mir draufgemacht als es grad 1 oder 2 Tage frisch im Portage war. Die Probleme waren eigentlich nicht wirklich relevant fand ich. Und inzwischen gibt es ja schon mehr als genug User mit Erfahrungen bezüglich X.org.

----------

## boris64

ich habs auch schon seit es im ~x86-baum aufgetaucht ist.

mir fehlt in der umfrage übrigens der punkt:

"Ja, absolut ohne auch nur ein einzelnes, winziges Problem"

ein update von xfree86-4.3.99-rx auf xorg war nichts mehr als ein 

namenswechsel, weshalb ich mich auch frage, warum so viele leute es

nicht auf die reihe bekommen, das ordentlich zu installieren.

selbst der "umzug" der schriftenarten (-> /usr/share/fonts) existiert ja nicht erst

seit xorg, sondern schon seit (verbessert mich) xfree-4.3-r5.

ps: hatten wir das thema nicht schon x-mal hier im forum?

----------

## slick

Meines Erachtens ist

"Ja, absolut ohne auch nur ein einzelnes, winziges Problem" = "Ja, ohne große Probleme"

 *Quote:*   

> ps: hatten wir das thema nicht schon x-mal hier im forum?

 

Es geht mir nicht darum hier eine HowTo oder Problembeschreibung zu x.org zu initiieren sondenr nurmal die allgemeine Stimmung dazu einzufangen weil mir aufgefallen ist das viele wechseln und ich nicht so auf dem laufendem bin warum und evt. hilfst ja auch anderen als Entscheidungshilfe wenn sich z.B. 90% dafür aussprechen würden  :Wink: 

----------

## xmit

Ich habe jetzt zwei Rechner zu X.org konvertiert und oberflächlich gesehen ist alles in Ordnung, aber in der /var/log/Xorg.0.log finde ich nun so putzige Ansagen wie:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!
> 
> Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/Type1/, removing from list!
> ...

 

Vielleicht solltet ihr auch dort mal nachsehen, bevor ihr "absolut ohne auch nur ein einzelnes, winziges Problem" postet.   :Confused: 

----------

## mondauge

 *slick wrote:*   

> Lohn der Umstieg und/oder gibts Probleme? Erfahrungen?

 

Der Umstieg war bei mir total problemlos. Einfach X beendet. Xfree unmerged, X.Org merge angestoßen, dann frühstücken und duschen gewesen und dann wars auch schon fertig. X wieder gestartet -> läuft  :Smile:  ohne Probleme, ohne Rummacherrei.

Ob sichs lohnt kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich hab keine Änderung im Vergleich zu xfree feststellen können (weder bei den Fonts noch bei der Startgeschwindigkeit). Der einzige Grund zur Umstellung, der mir einfällt, betrifft wohl die Verfügbarkeit von Updates. Da der "alte" xfree von Gentoo ja nicht mehr verwendet wird, werden wohl nur noch updates für den x.org kommen.

mondauge

----------

## boris64

 *xmit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vielleicht solltet ihr auch dort mal nachsehen, bevor ihr "absolut ohne auch nur ein einzelnes, winziges Problem" postet.  

 

ich fürchte, solche meldungen existieren nicht in meiner Xorg.o.log.

benutzt du auch xfs?

----------

## Carlo

 *slick wrote:*   

> x.org ist ja anscheinend momentan DAS Thema. Lohn der Umstieg und/oder gibts Probleme? Erfahrungen?

 

Die Frage, ob sich der Umstieg lohnt, ist müßig. Aus einer Email (gentoo-desktop@lists.gentoo.org) von Donnie Berkholz:

 *Quote:*   

> The xfree package is deprecated in favor of xorg-x11. I anticipate its removal by the first Gentoo release in 2005.

 

----------

## xmit

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> benutzt du auch xfs?

 

Nein, eigentlich wollte ich das nicht. Vielleicht sollte ich es mal versuchen, aber wenn sebst im Xorg FAQ davon abgeraten wird...

----------

## mrsteven

Im aktuellen Gentoo Newsletter steht ja, dass sie XFree bald rausschmeißen. Ich hab meinen Rechner vor 2 Monaten frisch mit xorg aufgesetzt und keine wirklichen Probleme, außer dass meine Textkonsole beim Beenden von X ganz selten nicht richtig wiederhergestellt wird (mit radeon und fglrx als Treiber). Weiß nicht, ob das bei XFree auch so ist. Aber eigentlich auch nicht so wichtig, da es eben nicht oft passiert und nach einem blind eingetippten startx u. Beenden ist alles wieder ok.

----------

## Anarcho

Ich hab heute umgestellt. 

Das meiste läuft.

Folgende Probleme hatte ich gehabt: 

- Er konnte das glx modul nicht finden -> neuen Symlink gemacht

- Die Luxi-Schriftarten waren vermurkst -> fonts/TTF gelöscht

Folgendes Problem habe ich immer noch:

- Der Firefox zeigt bei manchen Seiten die Schriften nicht korrekt an. Habe schon einige Tipps gelesen, leider immer noch. Besonders bei www.heise.de ist es echt fies.

(Screenie: http://www.anarcho.dyndns.org/screenshot.jpg )

- Krusader startet nicht mehr, KDE DCOP Fehlermeldung.

Da muss ich vielleicht KDEBase oder Lib neu emergen, mal testen.

Wenn jemand ne lösung zu dem Firefox problem hat, bitte melden!

Sonst empfinde ich xorg als schneller, kann mich aber auch täuschen.

Jedenfalls ist das mit den Schriften echt besch*ssen....

[Edit]

Offensichtlich hat er ein problem mit der Schriftart "Sans" denn auch die gdesklets mit der Schriftart Sans sehen anders aus!

[/Edit]

----------

## Luxus

das problem mit den schriften habe ich auch unter fvwm .. unter gnome ist alles fast normal  :Very Happy: 

ich hab nach linux pause (im workstation bereich) mir gentoo installiert..

bei der installation gleich ausversehn die windows c: partition gelöscht und bin nu gezwungen mich dran zu gewöhnen.. wobei ich wegen doom3 doch wieder an eine kleine winxp partition denke..

----------

## schally

doom3 kommt eh für linux auch oder hab ich mich da verlesen ?

----------

## mondauge

nein.. Doom3 kommt für Linux (und für Mac), aber erst per Patch nach dem offiziellen Release. Auf der Kaufversion wird sich nur der Windows Client befinden.

mondauge

----------

## schally

hmm... wo wir gerade beim thema sind wie läuft das eigentlich wenn ich jetzt xfree drauf hab...

 - xfree umergen 

 - xorg emergen 

 - und was ist mit dem configfile zu machen oder einfach zu kopieren?

----------

## mondauge

Der X.Org Server liest normalerweise die /etc/X11/xorg.conf aus. Bei mir war er aber auch so gnädig trotzdem noch die alte /etc/X11/XF86Config zu parsen. Du kannst die alte Config aber einfach umkopieren, da sich am Format soweit ich weiß nix geändert hat

----------

## Anarcho

So, habs nun einigermassen hinbekommen mit den Schriften:

Auf meinem Server hatte ich noch XFree drauf (wird wohl auch bleiben) und hab von dort mir die Schriftarten rüberkopiert.

Dann noch im TTF Dir die luxi* dateien gelöscht, weil die nicht korrekt verwendet werden. 

Nu sieht der Desktop gut aus und www.heise.de erstrahlt ebenfalls im alten glanz!!

----------

## toskala

emerged, config kopiert, gestartet, glücklich.

----------

## xmit

Eine gute Beschreibung der Config Datei bekommt man mit

```
man 5 xorg.conf
```

Hier sind auch die Suchpfade für die xorg.conf gelistet.  /etc/X11/XF86Config wird hier nicht erwähnt, allerdings ist es auch bei mir so, dass diese Datei verwendet wird, wenn xorg.conf im gleichen Verzeichnis nicht gefunden wird. Die letztlich verwendete Datei steht in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

Ich würde trotzdem eine neue erstellen, unwesentliche Details sind doch anders und es ist auch interessant. Als Vorlage kann man /etc/X11/xorg.conf.example nehmen oder sie interaktiv mit  xorgconfig erstellen. Es gibt noch einen Batzen mehr Tools, z.B. Xorg -configure, die funktionieren hier aber weniger.

----------

## Anarcho

Nach ein paar zusätzlichen tests habe ich den verantwortlichen gefunden:

Der Ordner "ttf-bitstream-vera" war der störende. Wenn ich diesen lösche sieht alles wunderbar aus!!

----------

## schally

ich hab irgendwie eine vorahnung dass das bei mir sicher nicht so einfach klappen wird wie die meisten behaupten  :Wink: 

----------

## boris64

 *toskala wrote:*   

> emerged, config kopiert, gestartet, glücklich.

 

du hast mir aus der seele gesprochen  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Ich werde es aufgrund der vielen Umsteiger auch mal probieren. Bin mal gespannt. Vieles sieht ja nur kompliziert aus. Ich mache mir eher Gedanken weil ich so einen blöden Lappi mit SiS Grafik habe und normal auch schon ziemlich lange probieren mußte. Mal sehen, evt. schaff ichs ja schon an diesem WE, wenn ja werde ich dann hier berichten.

----------

## psyqil

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

>  *toskala wrote:*   emerged, config kopiert, gestartet, glücklich. 
> 
> du hast mir aus der seele gesprochen 

 Bei mir war's mehr emerged, config kopiert, gestartet, keinen Unterschied gemerkt...deshalb hab' ich seit dem Neuaufsetzen auch wieder XFree drauf, ich wart' mit dem Wechsel bis zum nächsten großen Update.

Aber was vote ich denn jetzt? Sonstiges?

----------

## schally

sodenn ich bin jetzt auch ohne probleme umgestiegen aber mein problem hat sich noch immer nicht in luft aufgelöst

----------

## Inte

Umstieg geschafft! Das Installieren verlief einwandfrei. Nur das Einrichten der Schriften war etwas nervig. Von wegen einfach den Pfad in /etc/X11/xorg.conf und /etc/fonts/local.conf anpassen. Nach 'ner Stunde wars mir zu blöd und ich hab das HOWTO Xorg and Fonts benutzt. Einfaches Copy&Paste hilft manchmal doch weiter  :Wink: 

Jetzt ist die Schrift in meinem XTerm häßlicher als vorher, aber das wird sicherlich auch noch besser.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Realmaker

Wenn Xorg 6.8 (Das war glaube ich die Version...) nächsten Freitag rauskommt, werden dann die ATI-Treiber weiterhin unsterstützt werden?

----------

## Inte

1. Welche meinst Du denn? Die vom Kernel oder die Binären?

2. Wie kommst Du auf die Idee, daß die nicht mehr unterstützt werden könnten?

Gruß, Inte.

PS.: Ich hab mich mit dem binären Zeugs nie anfreunden können. Meine sind und bleiben nativ.  :Wink: 

----------

## Realmaker

1. Die Binären von ATI

2. Weil die laut der Downloadseite für Xfree 4.3.0 sind

MfG

EDIT: Post 500  :Cool: 

----------

## BleXXon

Ich bin eigentlich bei Gentoo neu, hab aber Xorg druf, hatte keine großen Probleme.

----------

## Marlo

 *Inte wrote:*   

> ... Nach 'ner Stunde wars mir zu blöd und ich hab das HOWTO Xorg and Fonts benutzt. Einfaches Copy&Paste hilft manchmal doch weiter 
> 
> Gruß, Inte.

 

Schönen Dank für den Tipp Inte! 

Habe ich sofort ausprobiert. Insbesondere natürlich auf das geachtet:

```
In /etc/fonts/local.conf are set the font directories which are in the directory /usr/share/fonts with x.org, so the file should be as the following listed but I advise to check yours:
```

Dennoch zeigt /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/default, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/util, removing from list!

```

Keine Ahnung was da noch zu tun ist. Ansonsten hab ich nochmal die nvidia-settings eingestellt und jetzt echt tolle Faben.

Gruß

Ma

----------

## Inte

Kommentier einfach die vier Zeilen in der /etc/X11/xorg.conf aus und Du hast Ruhe  :Wink: 

----------

## Marlo

 *Inte wrote:*   

> ... und Du hast Ruhe 

 

Schon gemacht  :Cool: 

----------

## dacoool

Hi alle miteinadner,

bei mir funzt x.org einwandfrei auf nem IBM Thinkpad R32 mit Radeon Mobility M6LY.

Sogar mit DRI  :Wink: 

----------

## Stefan1801

bei wurde es irgendwie mitinstalliert ohne das ichs gemerkt habe, als ich meine erste gentoo installation gestartet hab, vor einer woche. aber es lief fast alles auf anhieb  :Wink: 

----------

